# CSUSA Group buy question



## Jim Smith (Dec 3, 2008)

Like some of the others here on IAP, I took advantage of the $200 gift certificate at Craft Supplies USA to get the free $60.00 additional gift certificate.  My question is this.  If there is a group buy where we get a certain percentage off can we use the gift certificates to pay for the items?  I would be happy to pay the shipping/PayPal charges separately, but I'd like to use the certificate to it's maximum buying potential. 

I'd like to hear your thoughts on this.

Thanks

Jim Smith


----------



## arioux (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

It has been done in the past.  Since those certificate where issue few days ago, i'm pretty sure a group buy will show up soon.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 4, 2008)

The $60 gift certs state that they are valid from 1/1/09 to 2/28/09, but they accepted mine for payment the other day.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be again running a CSUSA group buy in January that accepts the gift certificates.  I do this both for those of us that take advantage of the certificate offer and those that receive gift certificates for Christmas.  I'll make sure that I contact you when I open the buy.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

THanks for the heads-up.  I'll look forward to your group buy.

Jim Smith


----------



## stolicky (Dec 15, 2008)

kent4Him said:


> I will be again running a CSUSA group buy in January that accepts the gift certificates.  I do this both for those of us that take advantage of the certificate offer and those that receive gift certificates for Christmas.  I'll make sure that I contact you when I open the buy.



I will definitely participate...

Thanks ahead of time for doing the group buy.


----------

